# Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü



## MaeXxXchen (13. Mai 2009)

*Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Hi Leute!
ha nen sharkoon rebel 12 und will meine wakü verbessern!
habe bisher nen 240 Radiator und möchte gerne auf nen 360er umstellen!
Hat jemand ne idee wie ich den unterbringen könnte, ohne auf mein 2 laufwerk zu verzichten?
ev festplattenkäfige ummodeln oder so????
_________________
Gruß MaeXxXchen


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

das Rebel 12 hat doch einen durchgehenden 5 1/4" Käfig oder? Da müsste  doch der 360er Radi locker reinpassen ... oder du baust den Deckel ein wenig um ... oder am Boden hast du doch sicher auch in der Länge Platz genug ... oder du baust dir einfach nen zweiten 240er Radi dazu ...

Mit einem seitlichen Foto wäre es allerdings einfacher dir zu helfen ...


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

wenn ich den vorn einbaue hab ich nur platz für 1 laufwerk, aber zwei müssen passen!
und Unten hab ich das prob mit den festplattenkäfigen!
Im deckel könnte soch doch was ergeben aber da is ev das mobo im weg!


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

das schaut aber sehr wüst aus 

Mess doch mal aus wieviel Platz du zwischen Gehäusedeckel und Mainboard hast ... in der (noch) aktuellen PCGHX stand auch was über WaKü Gehäuse drin ... ich glaub das Rebel 12 kam auch vor ...


----------



## M4jestix (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Hi

- Du könntest auch die HDDs mit entsprechenden Halterungen in den 5 1/4" Schacht bauen und den Radi dann am Boden befestigen. 

- Für die Möglichkeit, den Radi im Deckel zu verbauen, müsstest du wegen der SpaWa-Kühlung oberhalb des CPU-Sockels wohl schaun ob du den Radi dann evtl wohl nicht mittig befestigen kannst. Hatte bei meinem Antec300 das gleiche Problem und musste daher den Radi aufs Dach schrauben und nur die Lüfter im Gehäuseinneren belassen. 

MfG


----------



## Jazzman (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Hi
denke auch das im Boden die beste Möglichkeit wäre, packst die HDDs ind Scythe Quiet drives und baust dann unten den Trippel ein, hastes auch noch leiser, ansonsten könntest du ja noch einen 240er in der Front nachrüsten


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

ja^^ ist schon n bissel durcheinander, aber was soll ich machen 
(kabel zu kurz, gehäuse zu groß) wenn ich den auf n boden schraube hab ich kein platz mehr für die pumpe und den AGB!
Wenn ich den Schacht für mein kartenlesegerät ausbau und den radi nach vorne setze müsste das doch auch passen oder?


----------



## nemetona (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Kommt für dich eine externe Radiatormontage in frage?


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ev. als letzte Lösung, da der Pc in so nem engen scheiss schreibtisch steht und ich noch nicht genau weiss wie viel platz nach ob frei ist!
deshalb versuche ich zuerst das problem intern zu lösen!
Der is 540 mm tief, da sollte doch was zu machen sein!


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

ich würde ja immernoch den 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht nehmen, da dann noch die HD rein und schon haste den Boden komplett frei für Pumpe und Co. ...


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Naja nicht ganz, da ich nen 240er Radiator schon in der gehäusefront habe!
Daher sollte es schon im deckel unterkommen!


----------



## zuogolpon (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ich hab da für mein Rebel 12 Case ne ganz andere Idee...

Wenn man schon son riesen Gehäuse hat kann man auch die 5,25" Schächte ausnutzen, am besten Lüfter nach voren gerichtet, das macht was her.

Ich wollte aber meine Seitenwand etwas dremeln, dann von hinten Plexiglas drauf und in der Mitte des Seitenteils kommt dann der Radi nach innen und die Lüfter nach außen.
Ich wollte den etwas schräg draufmachen.
Ob das passt werde ich sehn wenn ich den Radiator 360 bzw. die Lüfter hab
Das sieht dann in etwa so aus: (man muss noch schauen wie man dann genau macht)

Mal ne Frage, wäre es überhaupt sinnvoll einen Radi so zu montieren? wenn die Lüfter außen sind, glaube ich sollte ich sie pusstend anbringen oder?
Es soll in erster Linie stylisch aussehn und das wird es.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

bei dieser zeichnung wirst du definitiv probleme mit den HDD´s bekommen!
wenn du es so machen willst kannst du dir auch nen mora2 draufschrauben, was auf jeden stylischwäre!
Hat aber jemand ne idee wie ich es auf den deckel bringe ohne das er im weg ist?


----------



## M4jestix (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Was meinst du mit "im Weg"? Du kannst entweder den Deckel ausdremeln und den Radi direkt dran festschrauben oder du nimmst Abstandshalter und befestigst den Radi mit Abstand zum Deckel auf diesem.

Bei 2. Möglichkeit kannst du ja die Schläuche für den Radi hinten aus dem Case führen.

MfG


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ja, aber nach möglichkeit sollte das schon ne interne sache werden( da wegen schreibtisch ev nicht so viel platz nach oben zur verfügung steht!)


----------



## M4jestix (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

da wird dir, wie ich in meinem 1. Post schon geschrieben habe, nichts andres übrigbleiben und entweder den Radi oder die Lüfter (je nach Aufbau) auf den Deckel zu schrauben und diesen dann mit dem Dremel zu bearbeiten. Ansonsten könntest du evtl Platzprobleme mit der Heatpipe am oberen MoBo-Ende bekommen.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Lieber den Radi oder die lüfter?
diese könnten dann ja auch die warme luft rausziehen!


----------



## Xylezz (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Radi draußen, 
lüfter drinnen!


----------



## M4jestix (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Bei mir habe ich es so gelöst wie ich die Skizze gezeichnet habe.Die Lüfter sind nach oben blasend im Case montiert. Somit wird auch die warme Luft im Gehäuse nach aussen transportiert. 

MfG


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Wie wäre es wenn man einen der HDD-käfige entfernt und den radiator senkrecht in die seitenplatte baut?
wäre so 6cm tief! ist da ev die graka im weg ?
_______
Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wäre es überhaupt sinnvoll einen Radi so zu montieren? wenn die Lüfter außen sind, glaube ich sollte ich sie pusstend anbringen oder?
> Es soll in erster Linie stylisch aussehn und das wird es.



Denk dran, dass eine wassergekühlte Grafikkarte Anschlüsse auf der Oberseite hat...

Ansonsten würde imho höchsten die Optik dagegen sprechen, aber von der bist du offensichtlich überzeugt.
(Vielleicht muss man mit der Seitenwand n bissl vorsichtiger umgehen, wenn da son schwerer Klotz dran zerrt)


----------



## Skaos (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*



> Wie wäre es wenn man einen der HDD-käfige entfernt und den radiator senkrecht in die seitenplatte baut?
> wäre so 6cm tief! ist da ev die graka im weg ?



müsst man ma ausmessen, aber halte ich nich für so optimal, weil du dann den vorteil verlierst luft mit raumtemp zum kühlen zu nutzen, dementsprechend wird also denk ich die kühlleistung etwas nach unten begeben, da der radi ja komplett zwischen allem steht.. wenn das aber so viel nich ausmachen sollte, why not.. muss man das ding dann nur richtig befestigen..

bei der montage seitlich würd ich die lüfter auch ins gehäuse rein schaufeln lassen


----------



## MaeXxXchen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*



Skaos schrieb:


> aber halte ich nich für so optimal, weil du dann den vorteil verlierst luft mit raumtemp zum kühlen zu nutzen, dementsprechend wird also denk ich die kühlleistung etwas nach unten begeben, da der radi ja komplett zwischen allem steht.. .



Das versteh ich net so ganz! Wieso sollte die kühlleistung darunter leiden?
die lüfter ziehen luft von Aussen und fertig!


----------



## MaeXxXchen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ausserdem wird dadurch frische luft eingesogen um besser zu kühlen!
(Ich werde es mal ausmessen^^)


----------



## nemetona (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

@MaeXxXchen,
Doppelposts sind unnötig, dafür gibt es den Ändern-Button.

Ich würde die Lüfter zur Radikühlung immer aus den Case heraussaugend montieren, andersherum beförderst du die komplette Abwärme deiner Wakü wieder in den Rechner, deine Elkos werden es dir danken.
Wenn du CPU und GPU unter Wasser hast, hast du die größten Wärmequellen im Rechner erfasst und die Luft im Case sollte dann nicht deutlich wärmer sein wie die äussere.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ja sorry^^
aber du hast recht auf diese art wird au die luft von den rams gezogen!
Müsste jet ja nur noch passen


----------



## Skaos (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

sorry war doof formuliert, meinte es ähnlich wie nemetona, der radi hat halt weder die möglichkeit frische luft rein zu saugen oder die verbrauchte direkt abzuführen, ich denke eins von beiden sollte schon gegeben sein, ums effektiver zu gestalten


----------



## MaeXxXchen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Da hast du recht, aber an der seite sowie oben besteht die möglichkeit luft rein bzw. raus zu saugen
_____
Gruß


----------



## Skaos (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

oben auf jeden fall raus, alles andre wär unlogisch.. ansonsten würd ich mich an nemetonas post halten, ich hätte gedacht is geschmackssache, aber er wird sich schon was bei denken, wenn er das schreibt, ich hab selber so viel erfahrungen auch noch nich sammeln, von daher machs wie er sagt, da machste auf jeden fall nix falsch..


----------



## MaeXxXchen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ja aber es geht halt darum den radi in der seitenwand unter zu bringen!
Ich muss aber erst mal messen ob das mit der graka auch passt!
unten geht es jedenfalls def. nicht! (HDD´s, pumpe)
da wäre die letzte möglichkeit nur noch der deckel

Gruß


----------



## zuogolpon (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Wenn ich mich entschieden habe wie ichs mache, hab mir allerdings jetzt ein K7 bestellt, dann stell ich das mal bei den Casemods rein.

@ Topic: Ich glaube es ist egal wie mans macht, denn frischluft ins Gehäuse ziehn oder die etwas wärmere Luft für den Radi verwenden ist eigentlich egal.
Am besten kommte der Radi oben drauf ohne Verbindung ins Gehäuse(mit ABstand, natürlich^^)

Ich schau mal wie wird....

MfG
Z


----------



## nemetona (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist egal wie mans macht, denn frischluft ins Gehäuse ziehn oder die etwas wärmere Luft für den Radi verwenden ist eigentlich egal.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung, man zieht damit keine Frischluft ins Gehäuse sondern man heizt den Gehäuseinnenraum mit der Radiabwärme auf.


----------



## Xylezz (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Joa aber man sollte auch dafür sorgen das genug Frischluft ins Case kommt und ein passabler Luftzug (für RAM etc) sonst kriegst n Unterdruck


----------



## maschine (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Keine Sorge bevor dein Case implodiert wird schon noch irgendwo Luft reinkommen


----------



## nemetona (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Wenn ich genügend Luft aus dem Case sauge kommt von allein ausreichen Luft nach, da kein PC-Case annähernd Luftdicht ist.
Ich würde aber auch zum Einsatz von Caselüftern raten, welche Frischluft ins Gehäuse blasen, damit kann man den gesammten Luftstrom im Case kontrollierter aufbauen, ich bin nur grundsätzlich dagegen die Radiabwärme ins Case zu blasen.


----------



## Skaos (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

na aber is die denn so extrem, ich mein meine lüfter am radi blasen auch raus, aber wenn ich da ma so die hand drüber halte find ich die luft jetzt ehrlich gesagt noch recht kühl..


----------



## nemetona (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Dies Varriert bei den Systemen, es gibt genug Waküuser die Wassertemps von ca. 40°C unter Last fahren, somit kann die Abluft bei langsamdrehenden Lüftern schon mal 35-38°C warm sein zusammen mit der Abwärme der restlichen Komponenten im Case kann schon über 40°C Gehäuseinnenraumtemperatur entstehen, für mich kommt dies nicht in Frage da eine effizientere Lösung ja so simpel ist.


----------



## Skaos (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

hm okay unter den bedingungen is das natürlich richtig.. und bevor mans nachher umbauen muss, weil sich die temps später so entwickeln sollte mans vl glei so rum machen, seh ich ein, haste recht


----------



## MaeXxXchen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ja luft hineisaugen zu lassen ist mit sicherheit sinnvoller!
Habe bis jetz den 250mm lüfter an der seite (DAS DING IST SCHROTT)!
ich habe ihn gedreht um luft hinaussaugen zu lassen!
das bringt leider auch nicht viel (Graka hat im moment noch referenzkühler)!
wenn ich die mit einbinde könnter der dualradiator knapp werden!
deshalb such ich nach ner 360er Lösung für das rebel 12!
_______
Gruß


----------



## zuogolpon (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

So meinte ich das aber auch.
Es ist egal wo die Lüfter hinkommen bzw. wie.
Es ist immer etwas angewärmte Luft.

Wobei die Version der Ins gehäuse ziehenden oder pustenden Lüfter etwas vorteilhafter ist, da im Normalfall eigentlich der Radiator so schnell die Luft nicht aufhitze kann.
Hat man zusätzlich einige Gehäuselüfter würde ich nach Geschmack endscheiden.

Gruß
Z

Nachtrag: Mit einem vorne montiertem Caselüfter, blasend, und einem Hinten montiertem Caselüfter ,ziehend, sollte es gehen. Der Radiator kommt oben drauf und die Lüfter nehmen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse, die aber relativ kühl sein sollte.
Wie sich alles wirklich verhält kann man wohl nur sagen, wenn man nachmisst.^^


----------



## MaeXxXchen (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

So jetzt hab ich es gemessen!
also man könnte nen 360er RaDIATOR in der Seitenwand unterbrigen (siehe bild!)
wenn man n bissel an den stromsteckern der graka modelt hat man ca. 
4cm Platz für nen radi(der rechte HDD käfig müsste entfernt werden)!
die graka ist def. nicht im weg (hab ne 8800 GTX und locker noch viel platz) Lüfter müssten allerdings auf der Außenseite montiert werden!
so können sie lüft ansaugen und zusätzlich mobo+ ram kühlen!
so hab ich nicht oben auf dem case liegen und alles passt wunderbar in den schreibtisch


----------



## zuogolpon (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Saubere sache, ich würde den Radi aber nicht ao allein nach da unten schrauben sondern mittig...
Sonst siehts auch nach nix aus.
Meine Idee mit dem schräg monriertem Radiator lass ich lieber, dann sieht man nichtmal die CPU vernünftig^^

Ihc hab mal überlegt einen 360er der Länge nach am Boden des Fensters anzubringen.
das sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, und der Vorteil ist, dass warme Luft nach oben steigt und man somit unten es für den Radi recht kühl hat, sofern man HDDs in die 5,25" Schächte haut.
Die Käfige müssten allerdings raus bzw. unten in die 5,25er.

Gruß
Z

Edit: hab mir nochmal deine Zeichnung angeschaut, das mit meinem Boden 360er geht beim Rebel 12 wohl schlescht.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Mittig wäre schon nice, kannst du aber leider vergessen (es sei denn, dein radi hat ne tiefe von <=1cm) kannst dich ja beim netzteil beschweren^^! so weit vorn ist die einzige möglichkeit! oder du baust nen mora 2 von aussen dran und lässt innen den 250mm lüfter laufen!


----------



## M4jestix (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*



MaeXxXchen schrieb:


> ....so können sie lüft ansaugen und zusätzlich mobo+ ram kühlen!....



Mit dem Kühleffekt wie du dir das vorstellst wird es aber nicht funktionieren. 
In erster Linie wird ja die Wärme, welcher der Radiator abgibt ins Case geblasen, was somit eher einer Erwärmung des Innenraums gleich kommt!

Lüfter zur Abführung der Radi-wärme sollten grundsätzlich so monitiert werden, das sie die warme Luft aus dem Case befördern.

Solltest dir das ganze also doch nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Der Radi im Deckel sollte eig. nicht mehr als ~2cm mehr in der Gesamthöhe ausmachen.

MfG


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

ja schon aber ich hab nur ca. 1 cm (scheiss fertigmöbel^^)
man könnte ja von innen im deckel noch 2 120er lüfter montiern, wodurch nen luftstrom entstehen würde!!
Ich denke aber nicht das die luft durch den radi so sehr warm werden sollte!
______
Gruß


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ich bin mir sehr sicher das sich der Innenraum des Rechners deutlich aufheizen wird, wenn du die Radieabwärme hineinbläst!

Deine Argumentation verstehe ich gerade nicht richtig, was hat das Fertigmöbel mit der Richtung des Luftstromes zu tun?


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

^^ es geht darum, dass ich auf dem case keinen platz für nen radi habe (wegen scheiss normmaß von 54,5 cm)
deshalb die idee von de seitenplatte!
aber wenn ich von inne 2 lüfter montiere, wird doch die warme luft herausgezogen!

gruß


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Seitenplatte ist ja OK.
Es ist auch egal ob der Lüfter und der Radi innen oder aussen sitzen, nur die Abwärme des Radiators sollte nicht im Gehäuse landen.

Verstehlst du wie ich das meine?


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

ja klar^^! ich dachte ja nur das auf diese weise nen luftstrom entsteht!
ich hab ja nen 240er radi in der front stehen, bei dem auch die luft angesaugt wird, durch das gehäuse wandert und hinten hinausgeblasen wird (halt nen luftstrom erzeugt)!


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Kannst du mal ein Bild des Fertigmöbels Posten, am besten wenn das PC-Gehäuse drin steht, ich möchte mal sehen wieviel Platz da drumherum ist, hab da so eine Idee.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Steht leider bei meinem onkel (komm ich erst am we wieder hin)
aber ich hab mal ne skizze gemacht^^


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Hat der Tisch eine Rückwand oder ist dieser hinten offen in dem Fach in dem der Rechner steht?


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

auch ausgesägt!
da stand mal nen pentium4 (3 Ghz siemens von der stange), wodurch wir ne exorbitante luftkühlung gebaut hatten^^


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ich würde den hinteren 120er Lüfter frische Luft ins Gehäuse fördern lassen, die Radiatoren beide die Luft aus den Gehäuse heraussaugen lassen und eventuell im Dach noch einen 120er installieren der aus Frischluft ins Gehäuse fördert.

Jetzt wirst du gelich bemängeln das mehr Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse saugen wie hineinblasen, aber da ein Gehäuse nie Luftdicht ist wird die Differenz an Luftmenge durch die undichten Stellen "hineingesaugt".

Ich würde es mal so probieren, sollte dies nicht gut funzen sind die Lüffter immer noch schnell gedreht


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

du meinst also den kompletten luftstrom umkehren?
hab hinten den standard 140er und an der seite den 250er gedreht!
die blenden in der front haben so nen fließ drin, meinst du es bringt was dies zu entfernen?


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ich würde es mal so versuchen.

In der Front dies wird bestimmt eine Art Staubschutzfilter sein, wenn du die Luft an der Stelle herausbläst ist dies an der Stelle überflüssig, einen gewissen Wiederstand dies definitiv verursachen.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

aber ist das auch effektiver?
de 140er lüfter is net so ne rakete!
oben hab ich noch keinen bzw. im deckel frischluft reinblasen, ist das wirklich sinnvoll oder recht das auch wenn ich den weglasse und den 250er wieder rein blasen lasse?


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Schlechter wird dies bestimmt nicht.

Den 140er kann auch gegen ein besseres Model austauschen, und oben einen Lüfter nachrüsten.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

also meinst du das ungefähr so (siehe grafik)
so nen luftstrom hab ich ja noch nie gesehen (weil warme luft doch nach oben aufsteigt!)
sag mir mal pls vo hierrin der Vorteil liegt!! THX

Gruß


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

In der Grafik fehlt doch der 360er Radi in der Seitenwand, oder ist dieser nicht mehr in der Planung?


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

in planung aber noch nicht vorhanden


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Weil wenn du nur einen Radi in der Front hast, dann lasse den 250er Lüfter ins Gehäuse blasen, die zwei 120er am Radi die Luft heraussaugen und den 140er im Heck kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

nicht auch noch reinblasen (140er)?
der 250er macht nu 900 rpm (im moment zieht der und der 140er luft raus und die 120er rein), ist das net zu mau?


----------



## nemetona (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Der 250er bläst uns Gehäuse hinein und die zwei 120er am Radi saugen die Luft aus dem Case heraus.
Da sind 900U/min vollkommen ausreichend, er hat deutlich mehr Luftfördervolumen wie die Summe der beiden 120er.


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Bei mir blasen die beiden 120er Lüfter in meiner Gehäusefront über den Dual-Thermochill in das Gehäuseinnere.

Ich habe maximal 32°C im Gehäuse - und das auch nur zwischen meinen Spannungswandlern und dem Netzteil.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ich find diesen Luftstrom deshalb so komisch, weil man überall liest, luft vorn unten rein und hinten oben raus! da warme luft ja nach oben steigt!
dies ist die genau umgekehrte variante, deshalb wüsste ich gerne worin hier der vorteil liegt


----------



## nemetona (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Bei einer normalen Kühlung lautet das Konzept, kalte Luft vorn unten rein und warme Luft hinten oben raus.
Da mit einen Radi in der Front das Case vorn schon mit warmer Luft versorgt würde, dreht man das Konzept einfach um, ganz simpel.
Der Effekt das warme Luft nach oben steigt ist schon korrekt, aber bei den Tempdeltas sind 10-20 U/min bei den Lüftern mehr ausreichend um den Effekt zu neutralisieren.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

THX, dass werde ich mal probieren! meinst du ich krieg durch die verwirrte verkabelung probleme mit dem Luftstrom? (siehe bild seite 1)
viel ändern lässt sich da nicht, weil die kabel zu kurz sind

Gruß


----------



## nemetona (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Ein sauberes zusammenfassen der Kabel ( so gut es geht ) ist definitiv kein Fehler.
Für ziemlich alle genormten Kabel in PC gibt es auch passende Verlängerungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*



MaeXxXchen schrieb:


> Ich find diesen Luftstrom deshalb so komisch, weil man überall liest, luft vorn unten rein und hinten oben raus! da warme luft ja nach oben steigt!
> dies ist die genau umgekehrte variante, deshalb wüsste ich gerne worin hier der vorteil liegt



Das liest man des öfteren, stimmen tut es deswegen aber noch lange nicht.
Wie man unschwer merken kann, wenn man die Lüfter einfach mal abschaltet: Konvektion führt zu quasi keinem Luftstrom.
Die Gründe, warum man normalerweise von vorn nach hinten arbeitet, sind
- Netzteil hinten oben saugt eh raus. N lüfter daneben reinsaugen zu lassen ergäbe einen fatalen Kreislauf
- Grafikkarten blasen ebenfalls nach hinten raus, womit hinter dem Gehäuse meist eher warme Luft ist
- CPUs befinden sich hinten, Festplatten vorne. Erstere erzeugen viel Abwärme und vertragen hohe Temperaturen, für letztere gilt das Gegenteil - also leitet man die Luft bevorzugt in der Reihenfolge Festplatte->CPU

Was Nemetona vorschlägt, ist aber keine Umkehr: Die Luft kommt an der Seite rein und kann dann in alle Richtungen entweichen.

Ob das nun nen großen Vorteil bringt oder nicht... 
So heiß, dass es für andere Komponenten n Problem wäre, ist die Abluft von Radiatoren tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

Hab mal die temperatur der radiator abwärme gemessen! die is nich mal 3° C wärmer!
Und nen fühlbarer Luftstrom kommt auch nicht zustande!
werde deshalb den 250er wie der luft ins gehäuse blasen lassen und vorn den 240er radi mit 4 lüftern bestücken um nen luftstrom zu erzeugen!
dann werde ich auf dem deckel nen magiccool slim 360er montieren, der von 2 120er lüfter bedient wird die luft aus dem gehäuse saugen!
somit hätte ich nen luftstrom und keinen wärmestau im case mehr!
was meint ihr zu dieser lösung??


----------



## MaeXxXchen (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

update: hab den 240er radi doch nur mit 3 lüftern bestückt!
4 machen keinen sinn, da die pumpe nicht gekühlt werden muss!
den 3 lüfter find ich nach meiner neuen verkabelung recht sinnvoll, da so sie SB auch einen Luftstrom bewohnt!
da der 360er radi nur mit 2 lüftern bestückt ist, sollte man meinen, dass die kühlleistung leidet, aber weit gefehlt!
der unterschied beträgt nicht mal 3°C


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...237186-tagebuch-mein-pc-zieht-um-dscf2159.jpg

So hab ich das bei mir gelöst und es passen noch 2 LWs oben drüber.


----------



## Undtot (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...237186-tagebuch-mein-pc-zieht-um-dscf2159.jpg
> 
> So hab ich das bei mir gelöst und es passen noch 2 LWs oben drüber.



Wie hast denn den festgemacht? Hast doch im unteren Viertel nur den 120/140er Lüfterausschnitt bzw Befestigung am Gehäuse.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*



Undtot schrieb:


> Wie hast denn den festgemacht? Hast doch im unteren Viertel nur den 120/140er Lüfterausschnitt bzw Befestigung am Gehäuse.



Ich hab ne Kette aus Kabelbindern gemacht und den in den Laufwerksschächten oben und unten festgebunden.  Nach oben abhauen kann er beim Transport nicht, da sind die Laufwerke.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Wakü*

ist auch ne variante, ich hab aber noch die lüftersteuerung zu versorgen!
daher brauchte ich 3 schächte!
festmachen ist auch kein problem, ich hatte glück das beim innovatek radiator die löcher schon vorbereitet waren, sonst hätte ich mir 2 blechklammern basteln müssen!
dies stellt aber mit nem arbeitsaufwand von 10 min auch kein problem da


----------

